# Энхондрома пятой пястной кости



## ZHANNA990 (20 Июл 2021)

Доброго времени суток, форумчане! Я здесь, как и многие после 2х операций на позвоночнике (шейный и поясничный отделы), но сегодня тема иная. Открывая новую термокружку в кисти что-то треснуло, отекло. Я сначала смеялась, ведь нереально сломать кисть об кружку, но на утро все было без изменений и я поехала в травмпункт, где после рентгена обнаружилась энхондрома пятой пястной кости. Сказать, что расстроена ничего не сказать, после поясницы не прошло еще полгода, а тут ТАКОЕ. Травмотолог сказала, что это надо убирать. Направили в Боткинскую, костями там занимаются, так объяснили, завтра еду туда. Прошу помощи тех, кто уже прошел через это, буду благодарна любым подсказками и информации! На сегодняшний день рука болит, иногда по локоть и выше, таблетки не пью - терплю, кость безымянного пальца сместилась в сторону, видно без снимка, если ничего не делать, жить можно, а рука-то правая, не получается не делать…


----------

